
NPR Radiolab: From Bitcoin To The Ceremony - mbgaxyz
http://www.radiolab.org/story/ceremony/
======
andirk
I like how they said turn off your phones while going to The Ceremony, but
it's cool to leave them on during. And then when you're made, go take a walk.

